# I Survived the '80s and Lived to Tell About It! ;)



## cno64 (May 17, 2007)

I'll be 43 in July(I don't mind much, because as yet I have no wrinkles, and about half a dozen gray hairs), so I'm an authentic relic of the '80s.
Any other '80s veterans on Specktra?
If so, do you remember any of the following '80s fads?
*"Feathered" hair(that actually started in the '70s, I believe; thanks, Farah!)
*Styling mousse, for that prized "high" look(I had that one!)
*"Winged" eyeshadow, often accompanied by frosted white highlight on browbones
*Contoured cheekbones
*Calvin Klein jeans(We don't really want to know, Brooke!)
*Leotards and swimsuits with high cut legs
*Quiana(sp.?)
*Cars with "pop-up" headlights(I had a car with those!)
*Lee press-on nails
*Magenta blush(hey, I still wear that occasionally; MAC makes it)
*Izod polo shirts
*Uber-tight jeans
*Velour
*Banded-bottom tops
*Prairie skirts
*Bass shoes
*Gunne Sax dresses
*Hall and Oates(Okay, I actually kind of liked them)
_*All My Children _and _General Hospital_

I'm sure that you all can think of others, equally shriek-inducing ...


----------



## Shimmer (May 17, 2007)

I saw a group of guys with tight rolled pants and nearly died. I wanted to FIX THEM.
Slap bracelets and alternately colored slouch socks, two pair at the same time, in the brightest colors imaginable. 
Jams.
Hypercolor.
Dukes of Hazzard screen printed shirts...


----------



## cno64 (May 17, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_Dukes of Hazzard screen printed shirts..._

 
Ugh; how could I have forgotten those?
And, of course, "Flashdance" tops, with one shoulder seam ripped.
And let us not forget the "power suit," with offensive lineback shoulder pads. Often when I bought a new dress or jacket, I'd remove the shoulder pads(I already have strong shoulders, so padding made me look like something rejected by the NFL on the basis of being "too brawny."), sprinkle them with catnip, and let my cats play with them.


----------



## surfdiva (May 17, 2007)

I wore a key on one of my hoop earrings a la Janet Jackson during the "Control" era, LOL.


----------



## Hilly (May 17, 2007)

side ponytails!


----------



## cno64 (May 18, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *surfdiva* 

 
_I wore a key on one of my hoop earrings a la Janet Jackson during the "Control" era, LOL._

 
Hee, hee. I suddenly feel better about my "big hair."


----------



## little teaser (May 18, 2007)

i was a lil kid in the 80s but i do rembering beging my mom to give me farahs hair haha my mom is a cosmetologist.. 
i def wore my calvin kliens and izod polo shirts and my purple lipstick and black eyeliner.. hahaha


----------



## cno64 (May 18, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *little teaser* 

 
_i was a lil kid in the 80s but i do rembering beging my mom to give me farahs hair haha my mom is a cosmetologist.. 
i def wore my calvin kliens and izod polo shirts and my purple lipstick and black eyeliner.. hahaha_

 
I didn't want Farah's hair, but I envied her body. Still do, in fact. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I, too, had Calvin Klein jeans and an Izod shirt(pale pink, with the little alligator on it.
I didn't wear purple lipstick then, but I do now!


----------



## Hilly (May 18, 2007)

This may be more early 90s, but NEON COLORS! I had one of the first sets of "flourescent" crayola crayons (found at a garage sale) and I was so popular!
Those were the days...


----------



## Ms. Z (May 18, 2007)

Sergio Valente jeans
The Cindi Lauper, the Madonna, the grundge look
the DA
high top converse sneakers
Rubber bracelets
Pink, blue, purple hair

Motherhood


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (May 18, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *hdirenzo* 

 
_This may be more early 90s, but NEON COLORS! I had one of the first sets of "flourescent" crayola crayons (found at a garage sale) and I was so popular!
Those were the days..._

 

I had those! I also had crayons that were scented but that was early 90's 


I also still own my Crimping Iron. its baby pink and about 3 inches thick! it still works like a charm too.. and YES .. I am known to still Crimp my hair.. I can bring sexy back. I don't care what you say ..lol crazy how a crimping iron will work for over 20 years.. yet my flat irons only seem to last about .. 12 months. 
I was also known to wear High top LA Gears with everything (pants, skirts, shorts).. I had little rhinestones on mine ... I Loved them


----------



## Ms. Z (May 18, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MxAxC-_ATTACK* 

 
_I had those! I also had crayons that were scented but that was early 90's 


I also still own my Crimping Iron. its baby pink and about 3 inches thick! it still works like a charm too.. and YES .. I am known to still Crimp my hair.. I can bring sexy back._


----------



## Ms. Z (May 18, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *cno64* 

 
_Any other '80s veterans on Specktra? 
Yeah, Me
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



If so, do you remember any of the following '80s fads?
*"Feathered" hair(that actually started in the '70s, I believe; thanks, Farah!)
*Styling mousse, for that prized "high" look(I had that one!)
*"Winged" eyeshadow, often accompanied by frosted white highlight on browbones
*Contoured cheekbones
*Calvin Klein jeans(We don't really want to know, Brooke!)
*Leotards and swimsuits with high cut legs
*Quiana(sp.?)  I don't know what this is?
*Cars with "pop-up" headlights(I had a car with those!)
*Lee press-on nails 
*Magenta blush(hey, I still wear that occasionally; MAC makes it)
*Izod polo shirts
*Uber-tight jeans
*Velour
*Banded-bottom tops
*Prairie skirts
*Bass shoes
*Gunne Sax dresses
*Hall and Oates(Okay, I actually kind of liked them) *LOVED them!
*All My Children and General Hospital

I'm sure that you all can think of others, equally shriek-inducing ..._

 
Ah, so many memories. Thanks I forgot what the 80's looked like.


----------



## GreekChick (May 18, 2007)

Everything described above is what fashion looks like now! 80's are back people!!! I don't know if that's a good thing or a bad thing, but I'll pass on the shoulders pads lol...


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (May 18, 2007)

I know!!! 80s are back

Man and the whole 70s stype is coming back too.. Polyester .. I was at macys and WOW a whole section of 70s dresses AKA -shapeless. lol


----------



## Shimmer (May 18, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *hdirenzo* 

 
_side ponytails!_

 
OH and in having said side ponytail, it was cool, when dancing, to make it spin like a helicopter blade.


----------



## GreekChick (May 18, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_OH and in having said side ponytail, it was cool, when dancing, to make it spin like a helicopter blade. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Hahaha, like "Romy and Michelle's highschool reunion"


----------



## Shimmer (May 18, 2007)

but of course.
Now I want to watch  that again.


----------



## spectrolite (May 21, 2007)

I was a pre-teen/teen near the end of the 80's and I wasnt allowed to wear any makeup. I do remember:

- My school uniform jacket had some massive shoulder pads
- I had a denim jacket that looked like the Bedazzler exploded on it (it had lace too WOOT!)
- I got my first pair of jeans - Black Calvin's from the brand new outlet mall lol
- I had a sweat shirt and on it was airbrushed in pink + black letters "Poison - Talk Dirty To Me". It was confistacted by my mom that same day.
- I had a pink hypercolour t-shirt that turned orange and yellow!
- Leg warmers
- Trapper Keepers were all the rage - Oh how I loved school shopping every year.
- Those gloves that changed colour and showed a picture in the cold... argh can't remember what they were called!
- I had Tartan tafta skirt my mom made and black patent leather mary janes to go with it.
- Jelly sandals!
- Friendship bracelets - the more the merrier.
- Crushed velvet anyone?

Good times


----------



## cno64 (May 21, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *GreekChick* 

 
_Everything described above is what fashion looks like now! 80's are back people!!!_

 
I don't know whether to laugh or cry.
The '80s were a good time in my life: I was young, healthy, [reasonably]slim, was going to college(which was sometimes very stressful, but overall good), drove a nice car, had plenty of money to shop, didn't even think about my blood pressure(though I should have), baked from scratch, and had great skin, hair, and nails. BUT I had not discovered MAC!
Reading that makes me think that I was really just shallow.
Ignorance is bliss, I guess.
Another thought: I used to wear horizontal stripes a lot, and I won't go _*near*_ them today, though I notice a lot of them in the stores. :eek2:


----------



## user79 (May 22, 2007)

Remember these guys?? Haha...


----------



## Shimmer (May 22, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *spectrolite* 

 
_I was a pre-teen/teen near the end of the 80's and I wasnt allowed to wear any makeup. I do remember:

- My school uniform jacket had some massive shoulder pads
- I had a denim jacket that looked like the Bedazzler exploded on it (it had lace too WOOT!)
- I got my first pair of jeans - Black Calvin's from the brand new outlet mall lol
- I had a sweat shirt and on it was airbrushed in pink + black letters "Poison - Talk Dirty To Me". It was confistacted by my mom that same day.
- I had a pink hypercolour t-shirt that turned orange and yellow!
- Leg warmers
- Trapper Keepers were all the rage - Oh how I loved school shopping every year.
- Those gloves that changed colour and showed a picture in the cold... argh can't remember what they were called!
- I had Tartan tafta skirt my mom made and black patent leather mary janes to go with it.
- Jelly sandals!
- Friendship bracelets - the more the merrier.
- Crushed velvet anyone?

Good times 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I, too, had the denim jacket. With puffy sleeves. 
I french rolled my jeans in the 4th and 5th grades.
I remember seeing prom dresses with the big bulky poofs on the shoulder and being 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Swatches anyone? 
biker shorts with cheershorts over them?


----------



## User34 (May 24, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *spectrolite* 

 
_I was a pre-teen/teen near the end of the 80's and I wasnt allowed to wear any makeup. I do remember:

- My school uniform jacket had some massive shoulder pads
- I had a denim jacket that looked like the Bedazzler exploded on it (it had lace too WOOT!)
- I got my first pair of jeans - Black Calvin's from the brand new outlet mall lol
- I had a sweat shirt and on it was airbrushed in pink + black letters "Poison - Talk Dirty To Me". It was confistacted by my mom that same day.
- I had a pink hypercolour t-shirt that turned orange and yellow!
- Leg warmers
- Trapper Keepers were all the rage - Oh how I loved school shopping every year.
- Those gloves that changed colour and showed a picture in the cold... argh can't remember what they were called!
- I had Tartan tafta skirt my mom made and black patent leather mary janes to go with it.
- Jelly sandals!
- Friendship bracelets - the more the merrier.
- Crushed velvet anyone?

Good times 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

omg.. the gloves!! FINALLY  I always ask pple of they remember them and they look at me like I'm nutz but it was all the rage when I was lil' I was born in 1980... I believe they were called Freaky Freezies or  somthing like that...


----------



## Hilly (May 24, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Alumeze* 

 
_omg.. the gloves!! FINALLY  I always ask pple of they remember them and they look at me like I'm nutz but it was all the rage when I was lil' I was born in 1980... I believe they were called Freaky Freezies or  somthing like that..._

 
I definitely had those gloves. So freakin wierd! I think my boots had the power to change too when they got snowy


----------



## ginger9 (Jun 9, 2007)

I got one word for ya - LACE!!!

remember how madonna wore lace everything at the beginning of her career, lucky star video, like a virgin and even in her deperately seeking susan movie?? I had lace ankle socks with the ruffles that folded down over my ankle boots 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and the lace scarf that also acted as the belt and hair band, oh and the lace gloves and lace three quarter legging as well!!!

Oh I love leg warmers too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




We used to safty pin our jeans so they were super narrow at the bottom. 

Oh and the cut off gloves a la boy george!! My cousins wore the boy george hats and big baggy jackets too....ahh, childhood memories!


----------



## ms.marymac (Jun 12, 2007)

So many memories in this thread!

LOL @ mismatched earrings.   I would wear a big gold airplane earring in one ear and a gold star stud in the other.

VO5 commercials (?)...."ooooooh, Alberrrrto"

Like Shimmer said, Footloose-style prom dresses. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Those plastic things that you would pull the hem of your shirt through...what were they called?

Trapper Keepers _were_ the shiz! Airbrushed tigers and beach scenes! 

I had forgotten about Jams! 

And of course there were Jellies...lots of time spent pulling rocks out of them. 

I have always been a product junkie...I remember Impulse body spray, Agree poo & condish, Mink hairspray, Aziza prism eyeshadow, Musk anything, those lipsticks that were bright orange, green or blue but would turn "your perfect color" when you would put them on.  They were a B^%$ to get off! 

Buying stone washed jeans and finding the stone in the pocket...ha ha

Prince's Purple Rain album...


----------

